Ask HN: Would a free all KPI calculator be helpful for smallbiz and startups? - sromana14
======
mtmail
Having KPIs in different calculators, without ability to save the data or
share the results gets confusing fast. I'd prefer downloadable spreadsheets
like [https://www.eloquens.com/category/startups/kpi-
dashboards](https://www.eloquens.com/category/startups/kpi-dashboards)

~~~
sromana14
Would it be helpful if you can download the data and the chart in the form of
pdf?

------
sromana14
an example page: [https://www.shufflup.org/burn-
rate.php](https://www.shufflup.org/burn-rate.php) List of KPIs that I'm
planning to build: [https://www.shufflup.org/](https://www.shufflup.org/)

